# What bsd download for a external usb HDD on amd64bit ?



## senenmut (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi ,
a beginners question.
What bsd download for an external usb HDD on amd64bit machine ?
Want to install freeBSD on that external drive.
There are so many options.

Cheers
SM


----------



## a6h (Feb 6, 2021)

Your BIOS must support booting from USB/HDD. Download/write FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img to USB stick, boot and install.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 7, 2021)

There is one issue of drive labels.
In a typical installation you are installing from da0 onto da1(The USB external disk)
Everything will install fine like this. Problem is when you disconnect USB Memstick installer and boot from external USB,
The disk label will have changed. da1 is now da0 and your external USB disk will fail to boot.(because bad disk label)
So my remedy is this. At the end of your FreeBSD installation you have a chance to change settings. Manual Configuration,
Figure 2.44 here:


			2.9. Post-Installation
		


From this post install shell you can fix the disk label. Go your editor of choice vi/ee and fix /etc/fstab. Point it to da0.

The alternative here is to use a proper disk label. Than fstab boots off the label name and not disk name.


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

thank you ,
i will try it.
may i use boot cd and then write the .img with for example
windiskimager or rufus etc.
i will use hirenbootcdminiwinxp
ONE image writer i must decide to use.

What tool for extracting the .img file on the hdd direct ?

Or is the .img file a bootable image for writing on a CD that i have to extract before on a running machine
and then installing bsd from this boot CD on TO the external USBHDD ???

It's not clear what the memstick img really is.


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

i found detailed information here

I will use windowsXP BECAUSE OF HIREN BOOT CD miniwindows !

DOES IT WORK IN THIS WAY ???




			Create a USB Memory Stick for installation of FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-amd64 – BSDSRV.se
		

Microsoft Windows​Requirement’s:​Required hardware: USB Memory Stick, minimum size 2 GB
Required software: Rufus (Selected to be used in this example)
Rufus is a utility that helps format and create bootable USB flash drives, such as USB keys/pendrives, memory sticks, etc.
Download latest version of Rufus from: https://rufus.akeo.ie
Save the Rufus utility executable file in a folder or on the desktop of your computer.
*N.B.* No installation is necessary!
Download the FreeBSD image file​Click on https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.1/FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img to download image file _FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img_.
Copy the FreeBSD image file to the USB Memory Stick​Insert the USB Memory Stick to a USB Port on the Windows Computer.
Locate and double-click the Rufus Utility executable file to start the Rufus utility.





Verify that the inserted USB Memory Stick has been detected and selected in the Rufus dialog window.
Click on the CD drive icon and select the _FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img_ image file.
*WARNING: The next step will delete all information on the USB Memory Stick!*
Click button _Start_ and wait for the process to be compleated.
Delete the _FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img_ file in Your Download folder.
Disconnect the USB Memory Stick.


 FreeBSD


----------



## Criosphinx (Feb 7, 2021)

First, I don't think Rufus will work correctly, it expects Windows/Linux images.

And second, why do you need a windows bootable cd at all?

The easiest way would be to use nomadbsd. Download the image and write it with dd or with win32diskiamger on Windows.


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

hello Crio,
i want to install freebsd memstick on external hdd.
so the question is what kind of image the .img file is , and how to handle.
i need a boot cd of any kind.


----------



## bjs (Feb 7, 2021)

Criosphinx said:


> First, I don't think Rufus will work correctly, it expects Windows/Linux images.



Rufus works just fine on my Win7 system copying FreeBSD images to USB...


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank you bjs ,
some kind of boot CD i must use to run.


----------



## bjs (Feb 7, 2021)

The .img file you download and copy to USB is an installer... You need to boot from this USB with the installer copied to it... Follow the directions once booted into the installer... Only thing you will have to watch out for was mentioned above about editing the /etc/fstab file to point to the proper drive when done as well as any file editing that must be done for multi-boot systems...


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

hi,
from hirenbootminiwinxp rufus not worked but windiskimager has done it.
i have boot the usb stick successful.
freebsd is starting.
however it asks to INSTALL BSD. or choose LIVECD.
i think this USB stick is only an installer.
so i have to PLUG IN ANOTHER FINAL USB STICK to install on.
is that right.


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

i have written to one Stick.
started this stick.
NOW installing bsd to the other one final solution.
see how it works./


----------



## wolffnx (Feb 7, 2021)

senenmut said:


> hi,
> from hirenbootminiwinxp rufus not worked but windiskimager has done it.
> i have boot the usb stick successful.
> freebsd is starting.
> ...


your are using the image that vigole  sugest you?
when the installer finish to load give you 2 options
"install" or "shell/open shell" 
in shell or open shell you can work as live rescue medium for other FreeBSD instalation


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

i have written to one Stick.
started this stick.
NOW installing bsd to the other one final solution.
see how it works./


----------



## senenmut (Feb 7, 2021)

READY.
freeBSD 12.2 is running from external HDD.
i use supergrub boot cd to boot in first here.
it works.

Final Report :
I have FreeBSD 12.2 amd 64 running from external USB HDD.
Have realised that the memstick image is only for writing to another HDD with an installer.
In my case i have used hirenbootcdminiwinxp and the external portable tool win32discimager.
This first one is an installer itself for booting and installing the final freebsd to the main external USBHDD.
For booting the Os then already the right pointing to the /dev must be chosen.
Normally booting fails because of that.
I have fix the problem with a supergrub.
For this i have installed supergrub2.2.iso with Yumi-tool to an usbstick.
From this stick i have the ability to start grub2.2 and boot freebsd right /dev.
If someone has a question about the detailed steps for this grub then post here.
KR
SM

ok i have opened the fstab file here and see two mount options.
def/da2p2   ufs
def/da3p3   swap
dont know if i get in trouble by editing that while the supergrub works good.


----------

